

Startup 101: ReadWriteWeb introducing serialized "How to Build a Startup" book - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/05/startup-101-our-serialized-how-to-build-startup-book.php

======
TomOfTTB
It's a nice idea but I'm surprised they didn't try to find someone who has
actually started a successful startup to write it. Or at least co-write it.

I mean, ReadWriteWeb watches a lot of startups so from that perspective I
could see how they'd have a lot to offer. But at the same time there could be
all kinds of processes going on internally that they know nothing about. Which
is why it seems odd to me that they'd write a guid

------
omarchowdhury
Step 1: Come up with super cool crazy mysterious funny tech savvy lolol web
2.0-ish name.

------
edw519
Am I the only one who is a bit suspicious that this is Microsoft related? Are
you really going to get the best objective data in this book?

